# Double molt?



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

So, in my update about Mexico and Ice, I mentioned that they had just finished up a moult. 

Well, just the other day, I noticed feathers all over the floor again, including a long tail feather, which worries me.
Is it bad to have two moults so close together? I considered the fact that one of them may have moulted first, and now the other is moulting, but the feathers are white and yellow. Also, they both look scruffy again, just like last time. 
I know for sure that Ice is moulting right now, because the poor little guy has pink pinnies on his head. 

Is it possible they're stress moulting? They haven't been getting much sun lately, and I haven't been paying a lot of attention to them lately either. 

I feel terrible for Ice, the little guy isn't chirping as much because he's so uncomfortable. I'm making him some boiled egg later, and I also want to sprout some quinoa, but how else can I help him out?! And should I be worried about these two moults so close together, and the tail feather too?

Thanks in advance,

Tia


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Tia, yes.. it can be normal for budgies to molt fairly often, depending on environmental and other factors. I also have only 2 budgies, but it seems like the amount of feathers lost (and how frequently) is way more than my 3 parrots combined!

Please read these links below. They contain some basic info and advice on budgie molts. 

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html

While I'm at it, here is the entire List of Stickies that can be found in the Site Information section and the General Budgie Talk info sections . http://talkbudgies.com/site-information/381209-list-stickies.html#post3917313 Some good tips and info at your fngertips . Best wishes for Ice. Soon he will emerge with beautiful new shiny feathers!


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks so much for the reassurance Julie! :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tia,

Julie gave you all the answers you need with regard to Ice's molt. :thumbsup:

I'm closing this thread now. :wave:*


----------

